# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Invoke, smart speaker, Harman Kardon, Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harman Kardon

Home page - harmankardon.com/invoke

Invoke on Wikipedia

Cortana, intelligent personal assistant

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon + Cortana: Premium Audio Meets Personal Assistant

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> The new voice activated speaker by Harman Kardon, with Cortana - your personal digital assistant. Coming in 2017.


"Microsoft sets the stage for Cortana-powered smart devices"
Microsoft's first moves won't be in the home, it appears, but in the car.

by Mark Hachman
December 13, 2016

"Microsoft to open Cortana virtual assistant to third-party devices and apps"

by Darrell Etherington
December 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harman Kardon is working on a Cortana-powered speaker for a 2017 release"

by Rich Woods
December 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft reveals new Cortana-based Invoke speaker supports Spotify and other music services"

by Andy Weir
April 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft’s Harman Kardon Invoke speaker will support Spotify"

April 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon Invoke review

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> Harman Kardon Invoke is a $199 Cortana-enabled smart speaker.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> The Invoke Cortana speaker by Harman Kardon is much better than expected, but the market is now flooded with more well-known – and often cheaper – alternatives.


"Harman Kardon Invoke review: An impressive Cortana speaker that sorely lacks a killer feature"

by Daniel Rubino
October 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cortana speaker: Harman Kardon Invoke review

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> The Invoke Cortana speaker by Harman Kardon is much better than expected, but the market is now flooded with more well-known – and often cheaper – alternatives.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harman Kardon’s Invoke, the last Cortana smart speaker, will ditch Cortana"
So much for Cortana as a smart home platform.

by Ben Patterson
March 9, 2021

----------

